# AF Weather Capt gets posthumous Silver Star.



## DA SWO (Sep 28, 2011)

This was one of the guys killed by the Afghan LtCol.  He was assigned to the last Weather Squadron I was in.  I knew him because we were in the same unit, nothing more.

RIP Captain.

9/19/2011 - *DAVIS-MONTHAN AIR FORCE BASE, Ariz.* -- Capt. Nathan Nylander will be posthumously awarded the Silver Star medal by Gen. Norton Schwartz, U.S. Air Force Chief of Staff, in a ceremony held at the Mirage Club here Sept. 24.

Captain Nylander was deployed to Afghanistan as an advisor and member of the NATO Air Training Command-Afghanistan, 438th Air Expeditionary Wing, NATO Training Mission-Afghanistan and Combined Security Transition Command-Afghanistan during Operation Enduring Freedom. Captain Nylander was fatally wounded during a firefight on April 27.

When the gunman opened fire, Captain Nylander evacuated the conference room he occupied with four other Airmen and eight Afghan personnel. He then proceeded out into the hall where he and another officer engaged and wounded the gunman. Believing the attacker was incapacitated, Captain Nylander began assisting the wounded. Upon realizing the enemy was active, he reengaged the gunman and was wounded in the ensuing battle. Ultimately, Captain Nylander lost his life.

The medal will be accepted by his wife, Miriam Nylander.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 7, 2011)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## Wench (Oct 9, 2011)

RIP...


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 12, 2011)

RIP Sir.  Ya done good.  Prayers out to all mourning your loss and those recovering due to your sacrifice.

LL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well done Capt. Rest In God's Peace. A greatful nation thanks you.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 7, 2011)

RIP


----------



## tova (Nov 7, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

